

Ask HN: Where can a developer stay super cheap or free in SF for a week? - giologist

I'm looking for a place to stay in SF for about a week or so. Any suggestions are welcome!
======
LarryMade
Go southward and look for lodging in San Mateo or farther south. Make sure
it's near a commute channel (bus or rail) the neighborhoods are nice and the
fees are more down to earth.

------
quadlock
I just saw this <http://chezjj.com/>

------
Ralz
Airbnb is always a good option!

------
rachelmaesmith
couchsurfing.org, great way to meet people as well.

------
ahi
hostels.com

~~~
deadfall
Bingo!

